# PowerPoint druckt keine Handzettel mit Notizen



## KlaDi (20. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein eine PowerPointpräsentation erstellt. Zu meinen einzelnen Folien hab ich mir Notizen gemacht. ich möchte nun Handzettel mit 4-6 Folien pro Seite ausdrucken inkl. der Notizen. Nur die Option Notizen ausdrucken ist ausgegraut. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

Für die Präsentation hab ich unsere Unternehmensvorlage benutzt. Kann man diese Option vielleicht irgendwie in der Vorlage deaktivieren?

gruß klaus.


----------

